# Hitachi Ultrascan HD - Digital Receiver needed?



## Operapixie (Oct 25, 2009)

I inherited this TV from a previous tenant, so it didn't come with a manual (for that matter, it didn't come with a remote. I had to buy one). Anyhow, I can no longer afford to pay for Cable TV. I'm looking into antennas. I can't seem to figure out if I need a digital converter for this TV. Can someone hep me out here?

The model is: 43FDX01B

Thanks in advance.

~Laura


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I do not recall if that unit had a digital tuner or not. Have you looked in the owner's manual? If it has an ATSC tuner, you do not need a converter box. If it does not, you will need one.


----------



## Operapixie (Oct 25, 2009)

As mentioned above, I don't have the owner's manual. Been looking on the Hitachi website to try and find one to download, to no avail :-(


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

if that display is older than about 6 years I highly doubt it has a ATSC tuner. probably the easiest way to go is to try an antenna first and see if it finds anything.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You can download the manual here.


----------

